# My Chinchillas (Pics)



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I have five chinchillas so I thought I would share.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Nice Chinchillas


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

there all so cute, especially the one of chilly in the vase.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

aww their so cute 

Chinchillas (and rodents in general) have to be the only animals with appealing albino versions. (in my eyes).


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Corwin said:


> Chinchillas (and rodents in general) have to be the only animals with appealing albino versions. (in my eyes).


My husband would disagree with you, lol  Rodents with albinism give him the creeps. But we have an albino snake that is really adorable


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Thanks!!! They love that vase, lol. They always peek out of it. Yes, the albino ones are cute too. Nice snake, always wanted one.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Corwin said:


> aww their so cute
> 
> Chinchillas (and rodents in general) have to be the only animals with appealing albino versions. (in my eyes).


How dare you say that Corwin, I will unleash the full wrath of my army of albino fish!!!!


----------

